# Suggestions for good Thai cookbook



## the-boy-nurse

One of the many problems w/ living near Albany NY is a distinct lack of decent Thai food. In fact I had tried it a few times and it didn't really do much for me. Then we vacationed in Hawaii and based on recommendation by the B&B owner (who was awesome by the way) went to a local Thai restaurant. The food was great. Of course now I want more and well you get the point. So any suggestion on good books to get started in the Thai genre?


----------



## waynus

Either of David Thompsons books are great.

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781862055148/Thai-Food

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781840915587/Thai-Street-Food


----------



## hoser

Keo Sananikone's book, from his Hawaiian restaurant Keo's is a very informative and nicely illustrated book. I've cooked many of his recipes, and loved them all.


----------



## french fries

I own the following book which I use all the time: 
Not only is it a great Thai cookbook with recipes that work really well, but the book is very well done. Each recipe has a full page photo of the dish. But what I really love about that book is the 65 page section on Thailand's history, the different regions and their culture, the food in the different regions, the cookware and utensils used by Thai cooks, the products, the fish, etc etc... even the rice section describes all the different rice from black glutinous rice to Jasmine rice, and it describes the different methods for cooking rice.


----------



## christaylor

David Thompson's epic _Thai Food_.


----------



## annie

this isn't specifically a book, but importfoods.com has a lot of recipes, pictures of ingredients, and videos of Thai street vendors making their specialties.  I've only ordered mangosteens, but the service was fine


----------



## easy paninis

I found this one at Barnes and Noble on sale - Thailand: Authentic Regional Recipes. I use this book so much the pages are starting to fall out.


----------



## pohaku

I like the Keo's cookbook (mentioned above) and this one:


----------



## linny29

More importantly than the recipes is, do you have a place to buy common Thai ingredients locally? If there are no Thai restaurants in the area than there are more than likely less stores stocking the ingredients too. I sometimes have that problem, get all hungry for a recipe only to not find all the items /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif

As far as recipes books, most of my Thai books are about fruit and vegetable carvings /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pohaku

Good point that.  I'd like to think that Albany would have at least one decent Asian market, but I don't have a clue if you can get lemon grass, Thai basil, galangal, cilantro root, Thai chili peppers and the like there.  Here, many ordinary supermarket chains will carry canned and packaged Thai ingredients (which in any event could be mail ordered), but the fresh stuff might be a bit trickier.


----------



## brook

A Thai friend recommends Real Thai, by Nancie McDermott, as being authentic and not difficult. She gave me a copy and everything I made turned out well.


----------



## shnooky

Easy Paninis said:


> I found this one at Barnes and Noble on sale - Thailand: Authentic Regional Recipes. I use this book so much the pages are starting to fall out.


I actually found the same cook book, it was the most recent one I have purchased, what are the odds of that.


----------

